# Christmas meal anyone?



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just want to get an idea of how much interest there would be if I organised a Christmas meal somewhere in the Bristol area? Not thinking of right before Christmas as we're all busy then, but perhaps one evening in December?

If you're up for pulling a cracker let me know!


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Kate,

If we are not working we would be up for a Christmas meal!!

If you do, when the date is known we will check our roster!

Lin and Darren! X


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

been trying to pull a cracker for years K8........nearest i got was a one legged three boobed bald lass with severe wind. still she had a nice personality and all her own teeth. (well top set anyway)


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> been trying to pull a cracker for years K8........nearest i got was a one legged three boobed bald lass with severe wind. still she had a nice personality and all her own teeth. (well top set anyway)


Sounds like my mother-in-law - she's only got her top set. You forgot to says she's 91 as well.

No-one else up for a festive get together then. You all Scrooge in the panto this year or something?


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

I was just wondering if there would be one for our area! Anyone else interested?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Richard,

Not sure if Adam is planning anything? If not, you're more than welcome to join ours. To be honest the response so far has been poor so it's not really got off the ground yet. Still more than happy to arrange something if there is enough interest there - but we'll need to decide soon! Do you want to check with Adam, and if you want to join the very select Bristol contingent I'll try and find a suitable venue in the north of the city or even somewhere between Bristol and Gloucester.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

im up for this kate if its after 4pm, unless ud like to host it at my place i can forward my xmas menu if u like?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Jossy - tempting as it was jolly nice there, but I think I need somewhere a bit more central to Bristol as I may have at least one from Gloucester to allow for. Have to plot something for the Spring to take in a stop with you :wink:

Everyone - can you give some thought as to whether a weekend (lunch or evening) or a midweek evening would be better? I'm just conscious weekends can be pretty precious for Chrimbo shopping etc, but will go with the flow.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

No worries keep me updated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

OK peeps. Gonna need to get something booked fairly soon.

We've got quite a spread gepgraphically of members who have said they want to come - Gloucester right down to Frome and Shepton Mallet - didn't know Bristol was that big, but the more the merrier (pardon the pun).

I'm going to find us a venue therefore that is close to the motorway network to hopefully make journey's easier, and want to hold it in the first couple of weeks of December (before it gets silly with work do's etc).

Please can you therefore let me have your availability for mid-week evenings in the first 2 weeks of December? If I can have this by 11th November (my birthday [smiley=cheers.gif] ) I'll get something sorted.

Cheers!


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Kate,

We are off on wed 5th and thur 6th Dec, and wed 12th, thur 13th, and fri 14th December if that helps!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Lin and Darren - please can the rest of the you give let me know which of the dates suggested you can also do?

Ta


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Like the sound of a Xmas meal around that time


----------

